# Slowing down a fast cadaver dog



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I learned something at the seminar today [Rebmann Koenig] and it really seems to be helping.

When we first start a problem, Grim is so wide open he goes so fast and can run right over a small scent source. They had me put him on a down and get him to settle before starting our problems to focus him. Instead of my regular enthusiastic command to work, I pretty much just whispered it to him. 

Today, he nailed every problem very quickly, going almost straight to source without bouncing around all over the scent pool[these were mixed problems, maybe 1/8 to 1/4 acre, nothing big, but they had all be set out the day before] but I recall having this discussion before and am amazed at the change this simple change seems to be making. Our longest find took about 3 minutes, shortest about 3 seconds.

He is still ranging very well and can pretty much cover the entire area thoroughly without my interaction. But he is not tearing through the area high speed and ranging all the way out to beyond what is reasonable [like to where I can't see him] 

Just thought it was really neat to see the effect of a small change.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I remember you mentioning this once before. Glad you are finding something that is working and Grim is nailin' it!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your solution!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jesea is the same way....so that is what I have done with her for a long time. 

Some dogs ya gotta pump up and some ya gotta calm down.....LOL

Great job Nancy!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! 
Not exactly the same but in FST I put Thunder on a sit at the starting line then take my time to straighten out the 10m line before I walk back to him with a calm "Sook". It's kept him from launching past the starting flag and into the track.
It's as much to calm myself down as it is for the dog. Works for me! ;-)


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

i cant slow mine down he is a speed freak, saying that when he gets a whiff he tri-angulates it himself


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I really thought that and had a problem with him with disarticulated dry bone scatter where he would go so fast he would blow over small pieces. I thought I was going to have to be consigned to working him on lead but with the undergrowth around here............

It really made an incredible difference. He still takes off like a rocket when I whisper his command to him but he is more focused. Still works quickly but is just more thorough.

We had a good test of that today and it went very well with 4 separate hides in a small area. Tomorrow is graves from the 1800's

Since many of our calls are cold case for possible shallow grave and disarticulated searches when someone finds a bone and they want us to scan the area, this is particularly helpful.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

With Jesea, we did it due to her "spaz" moments when I pump her up. She needs very little encouragement and too much will cause her to get a case of the zoomies before she settles and starts actually searching correctly. So, when we start, I put her in a sit and stroke her until she stares at me and then she is released to "go fish". 

Wilderness work not so much as building work.....


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Griffin is super fast too--it used to be that the first 5mins of a search were basically a waste of time. He gets out of his crate ready to bolt, he didnt have a clue where he was supposed to search, but by gosh, he was gonna go search..... We had tried quite a few ways to get him calm.

I went to an ARDA seminar 2 years ago and listened to a police dog trainer/expert witness turned 'neuro-biologist' He talked about how the dogs learn in terms of brain chemistry and how they can only truly learn when they are in their 'fore brain'--or in a calm state. I asked him what to do about Griffin (I thought obedience would work, granted it wasnt and he said No, obedience was still in hindbrain). He said--Stand there.......just wait the dog out and eventually they will 'give up' and calm. The first time took at least 30 mins before Griff relaxed, started to think and actually look at me for direction. It really made a huge change in him.

But for building searches, he blows right through the initial area of hte building and goes too fast in general. I have considered working him on leash. But, I decided to try what you are doing with Grimm. I put him in a down stay, wait until he starts calmly scenting and I send him without speaking--I just tap him on the side and off he goes. Me speaking makes him too excited....go figure.

It is great to figure this stuff out isnt it?!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, I am just mouthing the command now, looking in his eyes.

Today went real well with the Civil War era graves. I was surprised just how BIG the scent pool was. WOW for old stuff like that. 

We also got to work one 800 year old tooth. The dogs found it no problem at all, but a dog knocked it loose so they were still digging and sifting when I left - think it got knocked down a critter hole. {Glad Grim was not the silly lab that did that} -

They also suggested to see if he would take food treats on multiples hides and save the game for the end. Else I need to refocus him after each find and reward. Obviously this is for training since we don't reward on a search.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Great job nancy. had the same problem with my wild child (guess who carole) lol
only had this in wilderness situations. i now make her settle and don't load her. calm and quiet in her ear. she does not need me to load her.

kaylee a.k.a. crack dog lol


----------

